# Solarforce L2-CL1 Convex Lens



## DAN92 (Feb 11, 2014)

A new "reflector" Solarforce with a convex lens for P60 drop-in.












I'll try.:huh:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 11, 2014)

That is very interesting. I am curious what kind of beam that will produce and it will obviously be different with different emitters. The concept is cool and I don't think I have seen a lens used in this kind of setup before.


----------



## 8steve88 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've ordered one to see what it's like. I'll probably put it on a shorty L2M that I'm using as a general round the house light. I've got a smooth reflector in there at the moment so it'll be interesting to see the difference in spread.


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking forward to your thoughts. I'm interested in beam profile also..


----------



## JulianP (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> That is very interesting. I am curious what kind of beam that will produce and it will obviously be different with different emitters. The concept is cool and I don't think I have seen a lens used in this kind of setup before.



I suspect it will put out a wide, beautiful and uniform round beam, like a Preon P0 on steroids. It should be ideal for illuminating a wide area right in front of your feet, a desk or under the stairs. I ordered one and will post back when it arrives.

I think all flashlight manufactures should be congratulated for trying something a little different every now and then.


----------



## Norm (Feb 13, 2014)

Look familiar? Ahorton's sales (Lenses, headlamps ...) Although ahorton's is designed for throw.







Norm


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the beam shud be something like a "sun-drop" kind. 
Super large hotspot with no spill. 
Excellent for close range work.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 13, 2014)

Watching with interest! Beamshots please!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 13, 2014)

Norm said:


> Look familiar? Ahorton's sales (Lenses, headlamps ...) Although ahorton're designed for throw.
> Norm



That is cool. I have not looked at those before. Since the lens is protruding past the sides do you just remove the lens from the head so that it fits properly?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 13, 2014)

DellSuperman said:


> I think the beam shud be something like a "sun-drop" kind.
> Super large hotspot with no spill.
> Excellent for close range work.



If that is how it turns out that would be a great deal. An even beam that is wide and has a consistent lux throughout is very appealing for close range stuff.


----------



## Font2010 (Feb 13, 2014)

Couldn't resist as love my preon p0 beam for round the house. Think the shorty sounds a great idea.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 13, 2014)

DellSuperman said:


> I think the beam shud be something like a "sun-drop" kind.
> Super large hotspot with no spill.
> Excellent for close range work.



The lens is convex, not concave. I would think that the concave lens would get you the hot spot, and the convex would give you the even flood like beam? No?


----------



## inetdog (Feb 13, 2014)

No. It depends on where the source is relative to the focal point. 
Close to lens surface gives a uniform unfocused flood.
At the focal point a focused image of the source will be projected "at infinity". The angular size of the hotspot depends primarily on the size of the source relative to the focal length of the lens.


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a Sears Craftsman 2xAA led cheapo several years ago that had a convex lens. The beam was pure focused flood with zero hotspot. Ugly tint but useful up to about ten feet. There were two purple corona rings around the outer edge of the circle of light.


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 14, 2014)

inetdog said:


> No. It depends on where the source is relative to the focal point.
> Close to lens surface gives a uniform unfocused flood.
> At the focal point a focused image of the source will be projected "at infinity". The angular size of the hotspot depends primarily on the size of the source relative to the focal length of the lens.



Agreed. When the convex lens is very close to the emitter, it will be a massive hotspot with no spill. 
Move the lens away from the emitter & it will slowly focus into a small tightly focus hotspot


----------



## jorn (Feb 23, 2014)

I dont think it will make quite as huge beam like the preon p0 etc. The lense is too deep inside the holder and it might cut off some of the edes of the beam, just like a "klingon bezel" will cut the spill on a p60.


----------



## DAN92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Today I received my Solarfoce L2-CL1. 








mvyrmnd said:


> Watching with interest! Beamshots please!


Beamshots with a module led Solarforce XM-L T6.






Right, with convex lens, left, with smooth reflector


----------



## The Burgh (Feb 24, 2014)

Dare I say that the pattern looks similar to to the Sipik (at its widest angle)?


----------



## JulianP (Feb 24, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. The beam looks wide and uniform. The edges are blurry and the beam is not perfectly round, like the Preon P0. All in all, it is a reasonable addition to a flashlight collection. I can use it with a pocket tripod, illuminating my desk when a strong light is needed.


----------



## 8steve88 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm very pleased with the effect, perfect for my "around the house at night" wanders. Lights up everywhere with no hotspot. A well used addition to my Solarforce collection.:candle:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the pics. That definitely helps to show what kind of beam this gives.


----------



## mts49 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the beam pics, especially the comparison.

I just saw this the other day and was curious...


----------



## chrisinhove (Jul 10, 2014)

Just received mine. Really pleased. I had tried a convex lens under the bezel previously but it was an ugly effect. This device works far better, creating a wide, even spot.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jul 10, 2014)

chrisinhove said:


> Just received mine. Really pleased. I had tried a convex lens under the bezel previously but it was an ugly effect. This device works far better, creating a wide, even spot.



+1


----------



## LV426 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm pleased with the CL1, especially whit the 4-mode XML2 on low/low-low


----------

